# Positively gross...



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

People who are familiar with me are likely aware that besides my hedgehog Ziggy, I live with a miniature Schnauzer named Ralphy. 

My mother's gone on a trip so I have to take care of the two gentlemen, and as of late, bonding with Ziggy means Ralphy will be glued to me. 
Bonding time usually consists of him sleeping on me. He usually goes behind my neck and tangles himself in my hair. He shifts a lot though, so he ended up ontop of my head a while later and it got uncomfortable so I placed him back on my chest.

He crawls off, as normal, but not towards my neck, next thing I know he's got his nose buried in my dog's rear end... sniffing. I was pretty shocked

Then, he nips. I realize exactly why and I start laughing in utter disbelief. 

My dog naturally jumps up from his sleeping position and walks away from the hedgehog, then confirming my suspicions the hedgehog begins to anoint. 
Once...
Twice...He was anointing so dramatically he was basically rolling on his side to anoint. 
Then he moves over to the sheets my dog's rear end was on and he chews on them, anoints more. 
Once
Twice... I notice his little mouth covered in white froth, and by the time he was done, his back was sprinkled with white froth all over and he left a white froth stain where he was sitting.

I put him back in his cage...I figure that's enough outdoors experience for a day... and so he can wheel off the..."high".

I am still laughing and positively grossed out. On the plus side, it's the first positive interaction between those two....

Which makes me wonder, what's the grossest thing your hog has anointed to?


----------



## KimchiTheHedgehog (Oct 7, 2010)

Hahahahaha
funny yet gross :lol:


----------



## indygo88 (Aug 21, 2010)

That's hilarious! :lol: 

I've had my hedgie for almost 2 months now, & up until about a week ago I had yet to see her annoint. I was carrying her around with me & went into the bathroom to check on my daughter in the bathtub. I put hedgie down on the floor, just briefly, to attend to my daughter. The next thing I know, hedgie is chewing on the carpet at the base of the toilet & lo & behold -- she's annointing. Ick! So I scooped her up quickly & I haven't had her in there since (other than for foot baths in the sink). I had mixed feelings....I was excited to finally see her annoint, but that was NOT where I was hoping to see it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Zoey annoints with her own pee. Bleeechh!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I guess I never really comprehended what nasty things hedgies like to anoint with. I was always puzzled when people mentioned bathing their hogs after a bout of anointing because I didn't think just their froth was that disgusting. Now I understand. And now I am thinking kind thoughts about my boy, who never anoints with anything gross. Just people, leather, shoes, and the floor. Maybe it's just that he has yet to find something truly disgusting.


----------



## GiveToHairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Sam turns himself into a pretzel whenever he annoints. Which is a lot. Bell peppers, blueberries, my mom's shirt (which he attacked - I TOLD her not to put perfume on before holding him). 

The only thing I've thought eww was when I used the same washcloth from the footbath the night before one day - he ATTACKED it in the bottom of the sink. Locked his jaw and everything and was growling almost. When I finally got it away from he flopped to annoint and I smelled the towel. It had the wet musty towel smell. I felt so bad! He then proceeded to cuddle up on my chest and pass out quite happily so I got over. Guess he felt he won that round...


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil will annoint with earthworms, while he's got one hanging out of his mouth! SO GROSS!


----------

